# Mandolines, again (time-sensitive post)



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Just followed a link to J. B. Prince and saw that through 3/31, they have a special on Benriner mandolines (the little and the bigger plastic ones). Small are _less than US$20 (!)_ -- the best price I've seen anywhere. And the bigger one is also a very good price.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I just got one for my birthday and I soooooo love it!


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I've tried both the large and smaller beniriner and found that the blades on the large one are less stable than those on the smaller version! So, unless you have a compelling reason to get the large beni, I'd stick to the small one -- and save some money too!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thanks for the tip, Brook. Do you happen to know of any way to keep the plate from going crooked? All the ones I've ever seen end up with one side higher than the other, which makes for big problems.

BTW: some time ago, Kimmie posted a link to Asia Foods, which (I think) carried replacement blades for the benriners.


----------

